# Windows NOT resolving Hostname



## lemonadesoda (May 7, 2008)

Does anyone know why mc PC is not resolving hostnames?  As you can see from the screenie, it is returning is OWN name for each device on the network.


----------



## Steevo (May 8, 2008)

Check your hosts file, and or run 

ipconfig /flushdns

nbtstat -R



pay attention to the capital R.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion Steevo. I really appreciate the help trying to solve this (and learn somthing along the was).

Getting errors with the /flushdns:






I ran Network Scanner again, and got the same issue as shown in OP.

I'm stumped. Funny, because I can access other devices by name, e.g. "\\myothercomputer\c$" works no problem.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 9, 2008)

OK, so I go to MS support and get this:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/919746

Seems like my service "DNS client" was turned off. So I started it.  That fixed the /flushdns issue.

But, network scanner gives me the same issue.  All names resolving as "ice-quad" (my pc) and not actual names of device found on the LAN. Odd


----------

